# Fat little bucks..... Give back grain or not?



## NuMosaFarms (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Back towards the end of summer, we were feeding all our goats cut browse, hay, and 1/3 cup of grain a day. Then our goats all started getting REALLY FAT and round bellies. So we cut out all grain and only gave them cut browse and hay. They had their grain removed probably about two months ago. Now there is no more browse available to cut with winter upon us, so the goats have only been getting hay and what little grass is left in pasture. Although this is all they have been getting, our goats are still fat, especially our two little 4 1/5 month old little bucks. They honestly look like basket balls with legs. I swear it seems like they are "growing out" and not "growing up". They even waddle when they walk, but all they have been getting is hay. We have read that during winter months goats should get hay plus grain, but with them as fat as they are we aren't sure if we should add grain back to their diet or not. Our girls or does seem to be doing ok on the just the hay. They have rounded bellies too, but not as bad or pronounced as the little bucks.

One more thing to add to the equation. We happen to find a article on line titled "Are my goats fat." The article went on to say that if goats are "indeed fat", the flesh around their rump or tail will feel fatty, as well as around their chest. It said that if only their bellies were full and round, that was a sign of a good healthy rumen. Said that the rumen needed they extra room to function properly, and big and round bellies meant that's what was happening. 

Our goats do have free choice loose minerals, plus they have free choice baking soda as well. So what do we do? With winter upon us and no browse available, do we add grain back to our goats diet? And how do we tell if our goats are truly fat or just healthy rumen at work? Our little boys are so fully round that they can't even jump onto their climbing station any more....lol..... Help?

BJ & Debbie

P.S.. Oh yes, our girls are Pygmy and the little bucks are ND...lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no you dont have to feed grain in the winter unless they start to loose weight considerably and are going underweight.

Count yourselves lucky that they are easy keepers  

Plus bucks/wethers really shouldnt have grain.

have you had them checked for worms? worms can give them a big belly and stunt growth.


----------

